# Which SSRI's Have You Tried?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Which SSRI's Have You Tried?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just Paxil for me. I'm finally getting a psychiatrist sometime in the next month who will be able to control my medication cause at the moment I'm stuck on it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

All but Celexa and Luvox. For me the prozac worked the best.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Paxil and Effexor (not on the list?). Screw both of them!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just Prozac. My psych talked about Celexa last time so that might be coming soon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything except Luvox. I found Lexapro to work the best for me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I've tried Zoloft, Effexor, and Lexapro. They all worked the same for me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nicolay said:


> Paxil and Effexor (not on the list?). Screw both of them!


Effexor is a SNRI


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Effexor is a SNRI


:eyes Oh crap, you're right!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Paxil, lexapro, luvox, zoloft.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

All but Luvox. At first I wasn't even gonna put Celexa, but then I recalled when I was younger the doc had me try it. I only took it like 2 times though cuz I got a headache on it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

None. Couldnt vote.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

4 of 6: Paxil, Prozac, Lexapro, Zoloft


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

All but Luvox.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol, they all have Xs in them!

Paxil (Paroxetine), Lexapro, and Celexa.


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

Becky said:


> All but Celexa and Luvox.


Ditto. For some reason, nothing ever seemed to work great for me without some really crappy side effects.

I'm planning on going med-free for the rest of my life, we'll see if it works.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Nicolay said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Effexor is a SNRI
> ...


Ooops, I thought it was an SSRI too. :um


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

All but Lexapro but thats only cause I refused.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Paxil and Prozac.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I voted Lexapro because I take Cipralex and I think that's just the name it has here. Sorry if I screwed that up and made a false vote ops


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Paxil, Celexa and I'm currently taking zoloft again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lexapro, about to try Celexa.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just Zoloft


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I think just zoloft and paxil. I was on zoloft for probably a year, and I believe it had some positive (but quite minor) effects.


----------

